
Study on Exercising Your Mind - seesawtron
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6500/144
======
seesawtron
New research demonstrates that the beneficial effects of exercise in
mitigating brain aging can be conveyed from exercising mice to sedentary mice
through plasma transfer.

